# More than Friends!(a Kiba x Shika Fanfic!)



## Konohamaru_Inuzuka (Nov 24, 2006)

Huh?! What are you saying?!
"KIBA AND SHIKA ARE GUYS...DUH."
And....? You mean two guys can't have their very own fanfic? Well, I am a yaoi fangirl! And two guys _do_ need their fanfic!! So, here it is...maybe the first yaoi fanfic in....who knows long!! I ONLY BEEN HERE FOR 6 WEEKSXD
(why am I talking in CAPS ._.)


"You're such a drag....," complained one of the laziest ninja of Konoha. "Like, if I really care." replied Ino. "That's all you can say, isn't Shikamaru?" Ino would the began to walk away. "No, not really. You're troublesome...and a spoil brat....," Shikamaru would say back in response. "Whatever." Ino said back while still walking away. _This is a drag...._ Shikamaru thought. _I mean really..._
 Shikamaru would then sit down on a bench looking at the clouds. _They are free...they don't have a single care in this world._ Shikamaru thought.
 Shikamaru would then look at the ground.
"Hey Shika." the familar voice would say. "What do you want now Choji? I don't have money for food...," Shikamaru said. "Besides, don't you have your own money...?" "Ummm...I'm not Cho....though...," the voice would say. "I'm Inuzuka Kiba. The one with the dog remeber?" Kiba would say with a little sarcasim in his voice. "Oh, yeah...." Shikamaru said. "This is what, you've been doing with your life lately, eh? Just siting here doing nothing...there's nothing exciting your life, eh Shika?" Kiba said without a thought. "Oh, shut up Kiba. Do, you have anything else besides to just talk about other people's life? Unless you don't have one." Shikamaru replied. "I do have a life so. And it's waaay better than yours." Kiba said while looking at him with a,'I am better than you' look. "I doubt that seriously. If your life is better, why is your best friend is a dog? Atleast, I have real people as friend." Shikamaru said. "Hey, it's better to have a dog as friend....!," Kiba said. While the two argue they didn't notice it started to rain a bit. "It's starting to rain." Kiba said. Kiba would then put on his hood. "Great, nothing is worste than a wet dog smell." Shikamaru teased. "Shut up, Shika!" Kiba exclaimed. "Why don't you shut up?!" Shikamaru exclaimed. Kiba would then unzip his jacket and give it to Shikamaru. "Here, I don't want you to get sick. I have more jackets at home." Kiba said while he shivered a bit.
 "But, this is your favorite one, though..." Shikamaru replied while putting on Kiba's jacket. "No, you can keep it. My sister can make a new one for me anyways, so it dosen't matter." Kiba replied. Shikamaru started to favor Kiba's jacket kind of understanding why Kiba wears a jacket everyday. "Hey, what size do you wear Kiba?" Shikamaru asked. "Does it really matter?" Kiba answered. "Yeah...whatever." Shikamaru said. "I like oversize clothing on you Shika." Kiba said with a grin on his face. Shikamaru would then take off his ponytail holder, causing his hair to hang down. "Wow, I never saw that happened." Kiba said in response. "Well, it's happening now." Shikamaru said. Shikamaru and Kiba would then start to walk away from each other.


~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=

The next day all the rain had went away. It was a day of sunshine.
 Shikamaru would then knock on Kiba's door. Hana Nee would then answer the door. "Yeah...who is this?" Hana Nee would ask with her eyes closed. "It's Nara Shikamaru. I came to return this jacket." Shikamaru answered. "Oh, thank you." Hana Nee said. Hana Nee noticed that the jacket was still wet.
 "Sorry, about that. Yesterday Kiba lend it to me, and I was training with Asuma, Ino, and Choji yesterday...I thought it would dried by now, but I was wrong." Shikamaru explained. "It's okay." Hana Nee replied. Hana Nee would then hang the jacket in the closet. 
 "Where's Kiba?" Shikamaru asked. "Oh, he's in his room sleeping." Hana Nee answered. "Oh. I was gonna train with guys, and I am just wondering if Kiba wants to come." Shikamaru said. Shikamaru would then go into Kiba's room only to him hard asleep. "Hey, Kiba...." Shikamaru said quietly. Shikamaru poked Kiba softly a couple of times. "I guess this is the term,'deep sleeper' comes in." Shikamaru said to himself. Shikamaru would then look at the clock. _We're going to be late...it's already 12:06_ Shikamaru thought. Shikamaru would then think for a bit, trying to think of plans how not to be late. _If I wake up Kiba now, he puts on his clothes by 12:12, and we run to the training field we might be able to make it by 12:25, the time Naruto usally arrives._ Shikamaru thought. Shikamaru would then hit Kiba on his shoulder leaving a small bruise. _Damn...he's still not up._ Shikamaru thought. Shikamaru would then look at his dog, Akamaru. "Hey, Akamaru, your Kiba's only friend go wake him up." Shikamaru commanded. Akamaru would then perk his head. "C'mon, Akamaru. It's 12:09. Wake up Kiba, for me." Shikamaru would then beg. Akamaru loooked at Shikamaru and ignored him. "You're such a drag." Shikamaru complained. "That's it. I can't wait any longer." Shikamaru would said to himself. Shikamaru than pushed Kiba out of his bed. Kiba would then shake his head a little bit. "SHIKA WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN MY ROOM?!" Kiba yelled. "I was waking you up, FYI. Naruto, Choji, and Shino are waiting for us. We are late. We're suppose to be there at 12:20, and it's already 12:12." Shikamaru frustrated voice. "I'm not felling to good today. And it fells like someone hit me with there fist....and on top of that....SOMEONE pushed me to the floor!" Kiba would complained. "Besides, I never said I wanted to go." Kiba said. "Well, you don't have to go then." Shikamaru argued. "Now who's life is better?" 
 "Mine." Kiba would replied. Shikamaru would then start to drag Kiba. "C'mon!! Let's go now!!" Shikamaru would exclaimed. "I don't want, too!" Kiba would argue. Hana Nee would then start to stare at the two. "Hey, what are you doing?" Hana Nee asked. "I'm going to treat Kiba to a free meal." Shikamaru said. "You can't just buy me like Choji!" Kiba exclaimed. Kiba stomach would the growled from being hungry. "I can live off of food pills." Kiba would then say in response. "Yeah, then you'll get an overdose and kill yourself." Hana Nee said while drinking tea. "Like if anyone cares." Kiba replied. "C'mon, Kiba. Put your clothes on. I can say I forgot about training with them." Shikamaru said. 
 Kiba would then go back into his room to change his clothes. "Is Kiba always this difficult?" Shikamaru asked. "Yeah..." Hana Nee answered. Hana Nee then gave out a deep sigh. A few minutes later Kiba came out of his room with his clothes changed. "It's 12:32." Shikamaru said. "Yeah. I know." Kiba would say with a little enjoyment in his voice. Shikamaru and Kiba would then exit out of Kiba's house. "Shikamaru, can you wear your hair down again?" Kiba asked. "Uhhh...for what reason?" Shikamaru answered. "I thought it looked cute." Kiba replied. Kiba then looked away and blushed a little bit. Kiba emotions would then start to spin around. _What am I saying?!_ Kiba thought. _I never like Shikamaru like this...._ Kiba would then try to grab Shikamaru's hand. "Kiba, what are you doing?!" Shikamaru exclaimed. Shikamaru would then put his hands in his pocket. "Sorry, Shikamaru." Kiba would then look at the ground. He blush harder, and it matched the fang crest on his face. "Kiba are you okay...?" Shikamaru asked. Shikamaru would then put his hand on his forehead. "Oh, yeah you're sick." Shikamaru remebered. "Not only that. You're sick in the head." Shikamaru said. "Whatever." Kiba replied. Akamaru would then look at Shikamaru at the corner of his eye. "Arf." Akamaru barked. "No, I don't!!!" Kiba heistated. _The freak is talking to his dog again._ Shikamaru thought.


TBC


----------



## Konohamaru_Inuzuka (Nov 25, 2006)

*Episode 2!*

Kiba would then have a voilent sneeze if, he was really sick. "Are you sure you should even be out?" Shikamaru asked. "Yeah, then I wouldn't be out." Kiba answered. "Well, I was curious." Shikamaru replied. "Like, if you ever cared anyways." Kiba would then look away once again to try to cover his face and emotions. "Hmph. So what do you want to eat?" Shikamaru asked. "Um...I don't really know. Maybe breakfast if _someone_ didn't wake me up." Kiba answered. Shikamaru would then stop walking. "Hey, I thought you wanted to train with us. I thought you would have felt left out. So give me a freakin' break. You're such a drag." Shikamaru whined. "It's nice you thought about me." Kiba replied. Under his hood was a smile and lots of blushing. Shika would start to walk again. "Now. What are we going to do. It's probably....12:55 now, and the guys are probably done." Shikamaru would caculate. Shikamaru than gave out a heavy sigh.
 "Yeah. Maybe. We can go check." Kiba replied. Kiba would then walk a little faster than Shikamaru trying to keep him behind. "Kiba, that's the wrong direction!!!" Shikamaru directed. Kiba ignored Shikamaru. _I can't look at Shikamaru!_ Kiba thought. _There's something about him...._
 Kiba would then trip and fall over into a rushing waterfall. "HELP ME SHIKAMARU NARA!!!" Kiba yelled. "Kiba!!!" Shikamaru exclaimed. Shikamaru then ran towards the waterfall and grabbed Kiba's hand. Shikamaru then pulled Kiba from the waterfall and carried him to the nearest tree. "Aw, man...you're nothing, _but_ trouble." Shikamaru said to himself. He seen that Kiba had probably hit his head before the fall and had a black-out maybe. 
 "Hmph. Kiba...I hate you...." Shikamaru said under his breath. Shikamaru then paused for a bit and stared at Kiba. "I should have keep that jacket, eh...?" Shikamaru asked himself. He noticed it was starting to get a little cold. Shikamaru than sat under the tree next to Kiba. Shikamaru then had some thoughts in his head.
_It would be funny if I did put a collor on Inuzuka...wouldn't it?_ Shikamaru said. Shikamaru then snickered at Kiba. "But, then again...." Shikamaru thought aloud. Shikamaru would the flick Kiba's nose. "You're kinda of cute yourself. I wonder why nobody dosen't like you." Shikamaru said. "Too, bad I just can't leave you here." Shikamaru then gave out a even deeper and heavier sigh. 
 As the day went on Shikamaru spend his time looking at the sky. "It's about 4:31 and he still didn't wake up...he's such a drag." Shikamaru said to himself. "I don't want to carry you to the freakin' hostipital...." Shikamaru said to himself. Shikamaru then took off Kiba's jacket and put it on himself. "This is comfortable." Shikamaru said if he was talking to Kiba. "Hey, can I tell you a secert Kiba?" Shikamaru asked. "Wait..." Shikamaru would then look at Akamaru who was looking at him with the corner of his eye. "Akamaru!" Shikamaru exclaimed. "You're were listening weren't you?!" Shikamaru would then get up and tried to unzip the jacket, but it was stuck. "Akamaru....you're always in this jacket...how do you unzip this thing?" Shikamaru asked. Akamaru yawned and went to sleep. "Damn, you Akamaru."
 Shikamaru whispered. _He heard everything...he maybe even say me flick Kiba's nose...I didn't notice that could happen._
 The time was about 7:23 and Kiba still haven't woke up....
"He might be sleeping..." Shikamaru thought. He then noticed Akamaru waking up. "I think Kiba might have killed himself." Shikamaru said. "Akamaru aren't you going to help me?" 
 Akamaru then looked away from Shikamaru. Kiba then woke up. "Huh...what happened? It fells like someone hit me with a rock...on my head..." Kiba would then put his hand on his head.
 "I have been babysitting you Kiba," Shikamaru said. "All day. You spent all my day sitting here underneath a freakin' tree." Shikamaru then looked up at the sky to see that it was turning dark. 
 "Th-that's nice..." Kiba said. He then looked away from Shikamaru. Kiba then put Akamaru on his head and started to walk away. "Ki-kiba?!" Shikamaru exclaimed. Kiba would walk faster. "Oh, man that guy must be starving...he haven't eat all day." Shikamaru said to himself.
 Kiba would then sit on a bench. "Shikamaru...." Kiba said to himself. "Who?" Naruto said. "Where did you come from Naruto?!" Kiba exclaimed. "Uhhh...I just came from eating ramen....?" Naruto answered. "Oh. Go away. I'm thinking right now." Kiba said. "About what?" Naruto asked. "Shikamaru!! Okay?!" Kiba exclaimed. "Wh-what?!" Naruto said back in response. Kiba looked away from Naruto. He would then look for his hood to put on, but didn't see it. "Aw, Shika has my jacket again." Kiba said. "What kind of idiot gives his jacket to another person....on a cold night..." Naruto pondered. "Shut up...besides he isn't just any person." Kiba said under his breath. "Kiba, you're acting weirder than usual...speaking of Shikamaru...he haven't show up!! I mean I was looking foward...." Naruto said. "Shika, well...how can I say this...he saved me from death." Kiba said quietly. "Shikamaru, can't even save himself from a papercut!" Naruto replied. Naruto then walked away with a giant grin on his face. "I hate you Naruto." Kiba said to himself. Kiba then walked back to Shikamaru. "Shika, you have my jacket...," Kiba said. "And I need it back...it's cold." 
 "And I need it too....but it's fair enough to return it." Shikamaru replied. Shikamaru then gave the jacket back to Kiba. "Thank you Shika." Kiba said. Sundenly Kiba's eyes looked into Shikamaru's. _What is he doing...?_ Shikamaru thought. _Kiba's acting for weird...._
 Kiba then looked away. "Shikamaru...." Kiba said. "What?" Shikamaru asked.
Kiba would then kiss Shikamaru gently. "I needed to do that..." Kiba said while blushing. "My first kiss with a guy...this is what Naruto must have felt..." Shikamaru said while blushing, too. "Well, it looks like I have to be going. Bye Shika..." Kiba than walked away.


 (Yaoi ish for mehXD)
TBC!


----------



## Konohamaru_Inuzuka (Nov 25, 2006)

*Episode 3:: Unlikely Couples...!!!*

"I can't believe....he kissed me..." Shikamaru said under his breath. Shikamaru than sighed. "That's why...he keep on hiding his face...he couldn't even stare at my face..." Shikamaru than walked around. "This is kinda...well, I can't tell anybody else..." Shikamaru thought aloud but quietly. Shikamaru would the catch up with Kiba.
 Kiba looked at Shikamaru with a weak smile. "Maybe it was too, too earlier Shika..." Kiba would then smile a bit. "No, no, no. I am not saying that..." Shikamaru replied. Shikamaru was kind of shock, but he happened to enjoyed the kiss though. Shikamaru's emotions were spinning, too. 

_No. I am just losing it. There's other girls...like Temari, Sakura, even Ino...Kin, Kiba..._ Shikamaru thought. _No, no...Kiba's a guy...not a girl. He's...a...guy..._ Kiba than looked at the moonrise. "Dosen't...it look beautiful?" Kiba asked. "Yeah...peaceful and calm." Shikamaru answered. "He looked at every star, and it was in the correct place.
 Kiba would then go behind Shikamaru and wrap his arms around his waist. "Now, tell me...do you really like me...?" Kiba asked in a gentle tone. _Things are going very fast...there is no time for me to think, or plan out anything...._ Shikamaru thought. "Yeah..." Shikamaru said the first thing to come to his mind. Kiba put his chin on Shikamaru's shoulders. "Oh, Shika....I knew you'll say that." Kiba said.
_So, this is what they called love?_Shikamaru thought to himself. _I know how it fells..._
 "Oh, Shikamaru...why do you have to be so cute...?" Kiba asked. Shikamaru's emotions were spinning much faster. "Uhh....Kiba aren't hungry?" Shikamaru wondered. "Uh, yeah.." Kiba answered while letting go of Shikamaru. "I guess I do have a enough money to buy something...cheap to eat." Shikamaru said while looking for a good place to eat. "Or we can eat my house..." Kiba suggested. "That will be a good idea...then I won't have to spend anything." Shikamaru said with a smile on his face.

That morning...

_There's a hand on me....or a someone...and there's a nice warm felling...._ Shikamaru thought. _I am very tired...it fells like I am on a cloud..._
The person happen to be Inuzuka Kiba. Shikamaru then removed the hand that was on him. Shikamaru than gave out a yawn. "That was comfortable..." Shikamaru said to himself. He then looked at Kiba. _That was Kiba....what's wrong with me?!?_ Shikamaru covered his mouth with his hand. "It felt...good to be with some...that loves you, though." Shikamaru to himself. He then had smile on his face. "Shika..." Kiba uttered in his sleep. "Oh, he must be dreaming...something...about me..." Shikamaru said to himself. "Oh, this is troublesome...." Shikamaru said. "I can't tell anyone...." Shikamaru said to himself. Kiba would then wake up a few minutes later. "Shikamaru..." Kiba said. "Good morning.....Shika..." Kiba then kissed Shikamaru on the cheek. "Kiba...what was that for?" Shikamaru asked. "It was a good morning kiss." Kiba replied. "Besides, let's do something today, besides talking to each other....I haven't talk to my teammates since I lend you my favorite jacket..." Kiba suggested. "When you think about...I haven't seen Ino nor Choji." Shikamaru said with a sigh. "As long as you don't speak of me, okay?" Shikamaru asked. "Deal." Kiba gave with a stren voice.



"K-kiba!" greeted one of Kiba's teammate's Hyuuga Hinata. "Where's Shino..." Kiba asked. "He's somewhere..." Hinata answered. "Hey, where have you been....K-kiba?" asked Hinata. "Well, nowhere really. I just been...spending alone time." Kiba said getting quiet. "Oh. Kiba.....something is bothering me...." Hinata said. "And it's something about you..." Hinata started. _Does she knows about me...and Shika?_


Tbc


----------

